# Big Question... next trend?!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am curious as to what everybody might think about the next big food trend. It seems that fusion is... well.... fusing. Nouvelle/California/Spa cuisine is mainstream. What's next? I have read about the return to comfort food... but I think that really isn't noteworthy; I think we all go back to get ahead... make sense?
Anyhow, curious as to your thoughts...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I disagree. In recent years I have seen more and more people turn back to the classics. Its directly related to the "devil-may-care" attitude about throwing any 2,3,4 ingredients together. So much fusion food is crap that people have returned to what they know is good. I'm not saying that all fusion food sucks, but most of it does. I think people are going to continue to explore regional foods in their true context, not as some twisted sort of creation such as Asian-N. African Weiner Schintzel. As I have stated in these forums many times before, the classics are classics for a reason. They will always be around.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pete,
I guess I agree. I have seen alot of 'stuff thrown together' that might, maybe, possibly taste good. However, I think alot of what is out there now is a direct result of using ingredients that are newly available. Specifically, the 'new' produce (i.e purple potatoes, ancestral beans, etc). I guess there are two schools of thought: 1) Experiment with the new to expand horizons or 2) Refine the familiar and make it great. I am not sure that there is one right answer... however, I agree that throwing things together for the sake of being different should not be the path we follow.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Don't get me wrong. I love playing with new ingredients. And sure fusion cuisine has it's place if it is well thought out. But these new ingredients you talk about are really ancient ingredients that have been rediscovered by modern chefs. Why not do a little research on the cuisine of the country where the foods came from. Use the food in the context that it came from.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the next trend is no trend.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Something I've seen lately is greater use of game. Wild boar seems to be the latest favorite; I'm even seeing it on menus here in MN. Fusion, unfortunately, won't die; there are endless combinations of ingredients and an endless supply of unwitting customers to be dazzled by exotic sounding dishes. Personally, I'm hoping for the zen trend, too ( the next trend is no trend!).


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

I think the next trend will be a further deconstruction of menues. Mostly toward an elimantion of entrees and moving toward ala-carte menus built of small cheap items or set-menus consisting of about twelve small appatizer size dishes. That way a customer can enjoy a dinner full of surprises, color, shifts of texture without feeling over filled.
Of course this is an example and of course it's not a new idea but older. But nothing's new in this field. Many times i found my brightest most modern culinary breakthrough already written in a cooking book three hundred years old...


----------



## caralien (Sep 30, 1999)

Considering the recent trends of fusion, comfort food, decadent food, and steak & cigar restaurants, it appears that the strangest trend that could appear would be along the lines of fructarian and vegan, or at least simpler dishes. Personally, I have liked experimenting with a lot that has come out recently, but some back-to-basics cooking would be refreshing.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

ChefTiss,
As the moderator for the Inside Scoop, (and as a professional chef) I must ask you to refrain from personal attacks. This is an educational forum that exchanges the interests, education and experiences of its members. Our varied backgrounds are our strength.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Next new trend

Drinks with Dinner. Not wine, not just shots, 
but mixed drinks paired with your menu.

People seem to be dining out more often and need to let their hair down at the table, as they would in their own home. Wine with every meal? Nope, watch out for mixed alcohol, virgin and juice drinks popping up on the tab. (or even Tab with lemon!)

Greater amenities to the diner could be another trend. Serving slippers with the entree, or offering massages with cocktails, how about reclining chairs with dessert. 
Makes me want to leave the house again!

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited March 01, 2000).]


----------

